# Pepsource Touchdown



## littlekev (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, very fast. Plus at 10:30 pm on a friday night i was helped greatly via their online live support. I am impressed.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 3, 2012)

PepSource is good people.


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 3, 2012)

sounds good  think i am going to put in an order


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sweet thanks for your order.


   Remember when you order put in AMINO15 to get 15% off your order.


----------



## Peptide Source (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for the great feed back. We aim to please and here for everyone


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.. Been looking for a good place to buy more mt2..pepsource sounds like a winner


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Thanks for the feedback.. Been looking for a good place to buy more mt2..pep source sounds like a winner


 

pep source mt2 is some great stuff.You will love the benefits you will get from it.And its very pure.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 3, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> pep source mt2 is some great stuff.You will love the benefits you will get from it.And its very pure.



Thanks amino sounds great, and the prices are great as well. Cant wait to put my order in!


----------



## Peptide Source (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you Miss Springsteen.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 3, 2012)

Peptide Source said:


> Thank you for the great feed back. We aim to please and here for everyone



Thank you for the great service


----------



## Peptide Source (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## TexHD (Feb 3, 2012)

Mad props to the peptide source crew! Fast shipping and always makes good on their word.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks he is always on top of his shipping. Packages are discreet and packed well. Hard to find any complaints.


----------



## littlekev (Feb 5, 2012)

Another order from pepsource, lovin it!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks so much bro.


----------



## littlekev (Feb 6, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Thanks so much bro.



No thanks needed, excited to research with igf-1lr3!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 6, 2012)

The lr3 is one great product to research with.


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 7, 2012)

sounds great.


----------

